# Private Chef Contract



## skinnychef (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello all,

Are any of the members here private chefs? I was wondering if you have or use service contracts. I've always done things verbally but I'm having issues with cancellations, so I'd like to start using contracts.

Many thanks!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Skinnychef and welcome to Chef Talk.

We have a professional caterers' forum where your question will be more likely to get an answer. I'll move it there. But please come back to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------

